# Clomid test before IUI?



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm hoping to have my first DIUI treatment soon and have my planning appointment on the 14th of DEC.  I will need medicated IUI and when I spoke to the nurse on the phone she said the consultant wanted me to take Clomid during my next cycle then test on day 21 to see if I have ovulated.

Has anyone else had this test done?  

I'm reluctant to do it because it seems to be a waste of time.  I have had an ordinary day 21 test. I don't fancy taking hormones to make me ovulate if I'm not having an IUI that month, and reading other peoples' experiences on the forum, every month is different so even if the test showed I had ovulated that month it won't mean I ovulate next month even if the dose is the same!  I feel they just want to squeeze more money out of me on tests!

Please let me know what you think 

L


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lisa waiting
Go with your gut feeling but clomid will make you ovulate at the right time though
Becky7 xx


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Becky,

Thanks for your reply.  I will talk it over with the consultant and see what happens.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

God luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Well had my appmt at the clinic and they didn't mention testing at all.  I have got the go ahead to start taking Provera on the 3rd of Jan to bring on my AF and will be having medicated DIUI.  So excited after a long wait.  Just waiting for the results of my CMV test to come back and than I can choose Donor - I've been advised I might only have 2 to choose from - hope they're both good


----------

